# Open spot for 3 days offshore in Venice 10/12-10/14



## EpicTrey (Oct 3, 2014)

Our 8th man backed out and we have two boats going out each day. Fishing with The Mexican Gulf Fishing Company and Journey South Outfitters. Lodging is included in the price of the trip, www.paradiselodgevenice.com. I work in the industry so we were able to negotiate a pretty strong rate. Fixed cost is $850 a man plus fuel/tip/food/drinks. If you can get to Houston early on 10/11, I have someone for you to carpool with. The fishing is outstanding down there right now!

Not to sound like a personals ad, but we are all 27-37 with varying levels of offshore experience. One guy used to work on long range boats, some are just bass fishermen.

Shoot me an e-mail to treyepich @ gmail.com if you are interested.


----------



## EpicTrey (Oct 3, 2014)

Spot has been filled.


----------

